# 1935 Chevy Panel Truck



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Another Holiday season and Pro Hardware has released a new/old truck in their series. $22. US













Very nice but does not come with any nifty accessories.











A great addition to the fleet.....











Craig


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Great addition to the fleet. I remember your post last year and enjoy seeing the collection grow. Are they all banks?


I was interested in what other model types they may have made over the years in 1:24 and I found these two models:


1949 Ford

1935 Ford Sedan 

And this one in 1:25 (although I think it really may be 1:32):

1956 Ford Pickup


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking vehicles. Usally I find some of these at a good price at a loco gas staion for about $15 Later RJD


----------

